# EBAT 18650 Batteries



## Anthony_Baksteen (4/10/18)

Hi Guys,

Got my self of set of Ebat 18650 has anyone had any experience with these batteries ?

They seem last longer than my Samsung 30Q.


----------



## jm10 (4/10/18)

Use the E7s in my mechs and they pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (4/10/18)

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my self of set of Ebat 18650 has anyone had any experience with these batteries ?
> 
> They seem last longer than my Samsung 30Q.


I've heard the same thing so am tempted to get myself some.


----------



## Animefaerie (4/10/18)

Anthony_Baksteen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my self of set of Ebat 18650 has anyone had any experience with these batteries ?
> 
> They seem last longer than my Samsung 30Q.


Ordered one from Vape King to try out, so far it's been good, also seemed to last longer than the Samsung ones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EBAT (16/10/18)

Hi,everyone. I am Arthur from EBAT. Thanks for your follow with interest. 
I joined ecigssa and created a sub forum,and I have been uploading our products and test video to you. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/ebat/
Any Comments and suggestions,you can contact me, I always here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Animefaerie (16/10/18)

Hi Arthur! Thanks for bringing a product which works so well, found the EBAT's last longer than some of the competing brands and will buy more in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/18)

I will only buy these once it has passed the Mooch test.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Andre said:


> I will only buy these once it has passed the Mooch test.


EDIT: 20700's

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen (27/10/18)

MY EBAT 's Definitely last longer than my Samsung 30q on my Voopoo Drag

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/10/18)

@BumbleBee will you be bringing these in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @BumbleBee will you be bringing these in?


I’ll need to get more info, but right now.. no plans for these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus (27/10/18)

I recently bought a 4 of these batteries that I started using this evening and so far so good but I must say they come very well packaged ... each battery is in its own little box and then put into a another box and but look the wrap and print and we’ll it just looks really professional and Iam quite impressed with all of that ... seem to be very good quality

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (6/9/19)

Hi all, didn't want to start a new thread so just asking on here.

I bought a set of ebat's at VapeKing about a month ago and been happy with them but now for some reason the one battery drains as I vape and not the other, also the one that drains, drains faster than normal, why would that be? They get charged together like all my other sets and been used together since day one.

My other set works 100% and both drains together so don't think it can be the mod.


----------



## Samdawolf (6/9/19)

@Quakes have the same issue with mine, although I've been using this EBAT set for about a year or so...not sure what caused the issue...have some samsung 30Q's as well which are not doing the same and are much older than the EBATs.
I guess I will bin the EBATs and stick to the 30Qs

The EBATs having been in different mods with the same result. You get what you pay for I guess


----------



## Quakes (6/9/19)

Guess I will have to bin them as well, just bad because they worked great before this started and only a month...


----------

